# Cub Cadet XT1 Enduro



## Dave L (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi. I am new here. I'm looking to find information on the Cub Cadet XT1 series with the LT200 hydrostatic transmission. I am teetering between the 46" 22 HP and the 547cc 42 inch tractor. I have a cyclone rake that I pulled with my GT 6000 high/low range craftsman which is no problem for that beast but the 44 inch deck doesn't bag very well so I don't use it much except for the snowblower. My little LT1000 is done for. So I was looking at the Cub at home depot. Just not sure if the transaxle will handle that much weight with a full cyclone rake. Its somewhat of a toy compared to my GT6000


----------

